

Ask HN: Do you use LinkedIn's PRO features (InMail)? - shafqat

Just wondering how many of you use the premium features of LinkedIn. Specifically, have people found InMail useful for sales or biz dev?<p>I'm trying to gauge if people receiving InMail would think it's annoying or would actually be more likely to read and engage.
======
ScottWhigham
Why don't you put a poll in here? You'll likely get more feedback.

